# petco has a deal for once.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

So i was strolling through Petco and I seen that Natures Ocean live sand normally I wouldn't of paid any attention to it but it was on sale and the exp date was for Aug... anyhow 8.99 for a 10 lbs bag.. i bought it since it was the last bag and I may need it? lol.. I may have a spending problem... anyhow I dont know if it was this store only but i figured id spread the word.. IF anyone is near north east ohio they may get it back in stock it was the Mentor store the address is 7721 Mentor Ave, Mentor, OH 44060 ... just giving a heads up.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Our Petco here in Dalton Ga ran the same sale. They sold out before I could get there


----------

